# How to change default aspect ratio of a video?



## kurt111494 (Dec 23, 2007)

See my title for my problem (;

Well, the video I'm trying to play look overly stretched...So I was trying to see if I can alter its default aspect ratio...anyone can teach me?

Thanks!


----------



## 2FAST (Feb 12, 2007)

u can use another player other than windows default video player~ many of the alternative players hav the options of changing the aspect ratio manually.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try VLC: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## kurt111494 (Dec 23, 2007)

Er...what I meant was that I wanna change the video's aspect ratio permanently...Using a video editing program or something...

Thanks for replying (;


----------



## Frank4d (Dec 15, 2007)

Ulead Video Studio 11 or Power Director 6 will let you edit video using 16:9 or 4:3.


----------



## kurt111494 (Dec 23, 2007)

Are they freeware?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This one also works with videos, but I've never tried it:

Media Resizer PRO
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/media-resizer-pro-2-5/

Retail price is $79, but you can get it today for free.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Nevermind, I just saw this listed as a Con for Media Resizer: "Doesn’t resize videos, only takes an image from it "


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.virtualdub.org/
http://virtualdubmod.sourceforge.net/?page=faq


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - Video Watermark Factory

"Resize your movies 

Video resizing serves the same purpose as splitting, allowing your video files to occupy less space on your Web site, and your visitors to save their Internet traffic.You like putting videos on your blog? Now, when you embed the player, does it totally mess up your template? How to Resize your Videos to Fit Your Blog Layout? "

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/video-watermark-factory/


----------

